# Help! I Need to Sell Some Designer Jewelry But Don't Know Where To Go...



## DreamingOfMilan (Apr 24, 2015)

I have some vintage designer jewelry that I want to sell off (think Cartier and the like) but I honestly don't know where to begin. I tried speaking with some jewelry shops near where I live, but their offers were waaay too low for what I'm selling. I want to go online, and maybe do consignment to get the highest price I can, but I don't really know which place is the best for doing this. Has anybody tried Shop Hers or Opulent Jewelers AppSnap before and can give me some feedback? I really want these to sell quick so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Gellydonut (May 27, 2015)

DreamingOfMilan said:


> I have some vintage designer jewelry that I want to sell off (think Cartier and the like) but I honestly don't know where to begin. I tried speaking with some jewelry shops near where I live, but their offers were waaay too low for what I'm selling. I want to go online, and maybe do consignment to get the highest price I can, but I don't really know which place is the best for doing this. Has anybody tried Shop Hers or Opulent Jewelers AppSnap before and can give me some feedback? I really want these to sell quick so any advice is appreciated.


  I've never tried those sites.  I think eBay would be your best bet for quick sales and having access to a large group of potential buyers.  The only issue is if you want to sell quickly, you might need to be willing to let them go at a low price.  Vintage designer jewelry might be difficult to sell quickly and also get full value.  Maybe you could try looking online for collectors, post an ad on Craigslist asking if there are any collectors interested in buying vintage designer jewelry. Lots of people look on CL daily for odd stuff like that.  Have you had your things appraised by a jeweler?  If not, that's where I would start, that way you have a good idea of how much to set your asking price.


----------

